# what kind of spray gun?



## jeep_man (Feb 24, 2009)

I recently bought a new compressor
33 gallon
150 psi
1.6 hp
6.3 cfm @ 40 psi
4.9 cfm @ 90 psi

I am wanting to get a spray gun to finish projects. I plan on spraying polyurethane/stain. I am also interested in painting cabinets with it. My question is, should I get a gravity feed or a siphon type sprayer? Any sugestions on brands/specs/nozzles? 

I am not wanting to spend to terribly much, but I do not want junk either?

Is it possible to spray latex paint with these type of sprayers, or does it require special oil based or automotive paint? I ask because my neighbor works for sherwin wiliams and he told me he can get me a ridiculously cheap deal on latex paints only.

Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Trevor: You may want to check on HVLP, Check with Rockler, or your favorite store. Harbor Freight Has them also, i believe


----------



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

I recently purchased an HVLP sprayer from Lowes to spray Semi Gloss Latex on my kitchen cabinet doors.

I think I paid about $50 for it. The results were great. Very little over spray and good coverage. 

I highly recommend it.

Dennis in Tampa
Raised in Muskegon


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I would try a HVLP sprayer also. You may need to change to different size tips between the paint & poly


----------

